# All around great performer and then some



## sIKE

That is one preatty plane! It works very well when skewed?


----------



## PurpLev

sIKE- the blade is already skewed so you can work it straight, or slightly skewed to get an even lower cut angle but you can only skew it so much before the blade is parallel with your planing line


----------



## patron

nice review sharon

i didn't know they existed

thanks for the heads up


----------



## BrandonW

Yes, great review, Sharon. Nice and detailed. I don't own one of these, but I have used it at a friend's house. It's an excellent plane and high on my list of future tools.


----------



## WayneC

Did you consider the LN version? I have had it on my buy list for a while and had not looked at the Veritas model. Wondering if you compared the two and something drove you towards the Veritas.


----------



## PurpLev

*Wayne*: no. I did not consider the LN version. I am a long time LV customer due to their excellent customer service and product innovation, so much that when this plane came out it did not even bother to check for alternatives. Now I've been to the LN event in the past and have seen their planes - they are top notch and of great quality no question about it, but for some reason they never appealed to me, maybe because it looks just like the older stanley's (I am being very general here, but thats my perspective), I also don't care much for gold/bronze color, and they use bronze heavily in their planes. just a personal preference you could say nothing to do with the capabilities of the planes. the LN does look a bit smaller from pictures though.

What drew me to this plane was it's elegant design, choice of materials (steel, black finish, bubinga) it's features, and the fact that it's a veritas and backed up by LV.


----------



## helluvawreck

Thanks for the review, *Sharon*. I'd like to try that skew out. I've got to save me up some money some how or other.


----------



## Karson

Sharon: A great review. Nice job.


----------



## live4ever

I too got mine a year ago. Still absolutely love it even though I'm not as much of a handtool guy - a joy to hold in the hand.


----------



## mafe

Thank you for a nice review.
It is the only plane on my wishlist. I have been in love with that plane since I saw it, and yet I buy other tools all the time, so I might have to save some bucks now and go for it… I would love to have the set. 
Here a compare:
http://familywoodworking.org/forums/showthread.php?t=18466
I have no doubt I would choose the Veritas any day, it is just so much more useful.
LN have no latheral adjuster, needs a screwdriver for adjustment, cant close the mouth and finally need the side to be removed in use and are then fragile… Do I need say more?
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## PurpLev

Mads you don't need to say more - but always welcome to  thanks for the link with the comparison. I didn't even realize all the differences (ok because I didn't check).

One thing I noticed about the LV plane (this is my only LV plane) is the ease of adjustments. all the dials and locks and everything is super smooth and very friendly to adjust and set the plane to what you want it to do without having to think or tinker with it at all, and I think for that alone the LV are worth their price.


----------

